# Phoenix BIOS and shared graphic memory issue for hp pavilion ze2120ca



## superbruceko (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I have a hp pavilion ze2120ca notebook (hp pavilion ze2100 series)
It comes with Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset
The shared memory is set at 128MB by the manufacturer
I know this integrated graphic chip is capable of sharing 256MB of memories (or even 512MB according to someone)

I tried to increase my shared memories to 256 or 512 under BIOS, but there isn't a video memory option under the advanced option in BIOS (I have the F.22 BIOS )

Now I know hp sucks when it comes to BIOS and it's very limiting on what you can do on there. But is there anyway I can bypass this or mod my BIOS so I can change my shared memory size for my graphics?

Many Thnx


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2008)

Laptop bioses are teh worst when it comes to tweaking. I'd suggest you just leave things as they are. 

If you are one of the "daring types" you can mod the bios with a bios editor and unlock some features. But be warned that if something goes wrong you've hafta deal with more pains than you've thot!


----------



## superbruceko (Mar 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Laptop bioses are teh worst when it comes to tweaking. I'd suggest you just leave things as they are.
> 
> If you are one of the "daring types" you can mod the bios with a bios editor and unlock some features. But be warned that if something goes wrong you've hafta deal with more pains than you've thot!


I got phoenix bios editor, but donno how to tweak it to enable that option


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2008)

You can just "unhide" the settings. I dunno about phoenix/award bioses but my amibios editor has that setting. I'd suggest you grab hold of documentation from somewhere before proceeding. Proceed at your own risk!


----------



## CALucifer (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a link to:

*A Guide to BIOS Overclocking HP Laptops with an 8600gs/8400gs using drivers ABOVE 169.04*

*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=3153962

Hope it helps.

Anyone know where I can get Phoenix Bios Editor Pro 2.2.0.1?  Post a link, PM or email it to me.

Thanx


----------

